# Mouseover-Effekt bei JButton abschalten?



## Verjigorm (10. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,
wenn man mit der Maus über einen JButton fährt, dann wird um den Button ein dünner Rahmen drumrumgezeichnet (Schatten!?)

Kann man das irgendwie ausschalten?

Oder benutze ich da besser ein JLabel mit MouseListener?


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Mrz 2008)

button.setRolloverEnabled(false);


----------



## Verjigorm (10. Mrz 2008)

ok besten Dank, morgen früh mal testen


----------

